# Golden Teacher PF tek, Mono Tek grow



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

Greetings everyone!

I wanted to setup a thread for my new intrest which is growing mushrooms. I will be usinging several methods at once. as you can tell from the topic I will employ PF tek and Mono Tek.

To do this i will innoculate a sterile quart rye jar(4 cc's) and a set of 6 1/2 quart jars(1 cc) containing Brown rice flour cakes. With the quart jar i will let it fully colonize then shake it and add it in layers to a tub with horse poo substrate.

I will knock up each jar with as sterile conditions as i can muster. I have 99% Alcohol and a walk in closet to use as a makeshift lab. no air conditioning so the air is still. 


In my closet half will be slowly turned into my lab for my new hobby. I will be posting pictures as my gear arrives. I went with a 14.5 gallon clear storage bin as my terrarium. I will be employing the shotgun terrarium tek with a tropicair pump combo. to do that i will be drilling 1/4 inch holes every 2 inches on all six sides of the storage bin. Ill hook up the air pump and allow that to provide 24 hour humidity and i will mist in the waking hours. I will be misting several times a day then fanning when i reach the fruiting phase.



So for now i am waiting on a spore syringe from spores101.com. I also ordered - Psilocybe Cubensis Cambodia
Psilocybe Cubensis B+
Psilocybe Cubensis Mazatapec

for later research. I am starting with golden teachers.
I hope to show successful start to finish so we can learn together!


As a cover, I will also be growing Shiitake mushrooms on a sawdust block.

JP


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm subbed brah. I always wanted to learn how to grow shrooms, so this ought to be an interesting thread. I wish you the best of luck.

Peace.


----------



## Skunkybud (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll stay tuned too bro. I've never grown my own shrooms so it'll be interesting to watch and learn. I ussually walk around in the spring and fall and shit and go picking around here get me some copper tops hahah. Not very strong shrooms thats for sure but they get the job done.


----------



## Archminister (Jan 11, 2011)

Subbing JP..lol. I cant wait to see you go mad scientist with this also!


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck man! I've grown on Rye and BRF and BRF was much easier and much more forgiving. While I'm only growing marijuana right now, I found mushrooms to be really easy to grow and you get your fruits within 1.5 months. Enjoy!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 11, 2011)

subbed good luck,


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

I received my golden teacher syringe today ahead of my myco 101 kit and all the rest of the ordered gear so i will hang on to it and leave it in the plastic bag.

I have three more syringes coming in the mail soon. It was a kick ass deal for three strains for 40 bucks with shipping.

So i will have plenty to play with hehe 

4 sterilized quart jars with rye berries and injection ports. 
12 1/2 quart sterilized bfr cakes
1 bag of hpoo based substrate in bag with filter patch
10 petrie dishes with agar
2 lbs leeched hpoo
1 bag vermiculite
1 bag perlite
1 bag peat moss
1 bag gypsum
shotgun terrarium
tub in tub incubator
several carboard boxes for storage.


JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 11, 2011)

i used spore works like two years ago and got 5, and one free, for 50 bucks, but i didn't get to pick the strains, but i got mostly the ones i would have chosen any ways


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

oh cool thats a sweet deal! I have 12 brf cakes to play with, how many of each strain should i work on at one time? should i just knock up as many as i can with GT?

JP


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 12, 2011)

My suggestion to you is to invest in LOTS of 5 - 10 ml syringes. Because after your first flush, you're going to have all the spores you will EVER need! Compared to what they send you from the websites, making your own pays off exponentially. Check out www.shroomery.org

I would say knock up all that you can! And just save 1 cap from each species and your spore payout will be immense. 

I've grown B+, Cambodian, Puerto Rican, GT, Alacabenzi, and Ecuador. And to be honest, the effects were all about the same. A cube is a cube, but the fruits for B+ were HUGE (I had one that was 52g wet) and the Cambodians colonized the fastest.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

sounds great skolar! I will make sure to pick up a box of syringes. I am stoked to be growing these, cant wait to get started.

While i wait i have been going over the various teks involved. I figure i cannot be too educated when it comes to mushroom growing.

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

Sub'd and good luck!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok now i am in business! I decided to knock up 6 jars and i placed them into my incubator. i flamed the needle between each jar and wiped down each jar with 99 % rubbing alcohol. the jars were steamed for 90 mins in my stock pot.

I filled the lower tub with water and plugged in the heater. Then placed the upper tub on top of the water. then i replaced the lid once the jars were knocked up and inside.

I decided to just go with 6 since i will be making prints and cloning them once they have grown. I wanted to leave a few jars for other strains.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 12, 2011)

subbed fa sho!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

I wan't to begin getting a Fruiting chamber (FC) together using a container and an amount of perlite. the container has a synthetic filter disk covering a hole for gas exchange. 

my question is should i make a shotgun terrarium out of this container? drill 1/4 holes every two inches on all six sides?

I ordered a Tropicaire Humidifier Air Exchanger to increase the air exchange when im asleep or not around. it wont replace misting and fanning but it should help some. anyone used one of these? 


JP


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 12, 2011)

Drilling 1/4 holes 2 inches apart on all sides should be good. I actually used a "Reptifogger", it's made to humidify an terarrium and on its mid to low setting it worked AMAZING. I've never used the unit you're referring to, but I'm sure it will work great .


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok one problem i see, the perlite they sent me seems kinda fine to me. will it thicken up with water? how does it not fall through the holes in the bottom?
I havent drilled holes in the bottom yet but know they are important.

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

How big are the holes?

I don't even have any in my FC and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

1/4 of an inch as instructed by pf tek.

Do you think i can get away with all but bottom holes or should i get a smaller drill bit for the bottom?

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> 1/4 of an inch as instructed by pf tek.
> 
> Do you think i can get away with all but bottom holes or should i get a smaller drill bit for the bottom?
> 
> JP


I'd leave it or it'll just make a mess.

I keep a clear piece of plastic over the top of my bin and just take it off and fan them once in a while.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah your right, I will leave it as it is, 5 sides drilled should give plenty of air for when im not around. Along with the air exchanger it should be fine while i sleep and do other stuff. I will mist then fan daily as suggested by pf tek.

JP


----------



## dankillerbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Drill ALL sides and DONT use the air pump. Rinse the perlite well first and with the volume you put in there it wont fall out the bottom, its like putting soil in a pot with holes in the bottom, the soil still stays in the pot. With only five sides drilled there is no air entering from the bottom which is how the perlite humidifies the chamber. Through the natural process of evaporation humid air is slowly rising from the perlite into your chamber and without holes on the bottom your environment will be off and inconsistant throughout the chamber. Dont worry about misting and fanning overnight, so ditch the air pump. The shotgun chamber is basically automated and would still preform without fanning and misting, it just improves preformance but its nothing to stress about while you sleep. Also, 4cc's is enough for 2 quart jars.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks for the info. i will drill the bottom holes so the perlite can breathe. should i put a couple cd cases or something under it so air can get under there? 

JP


----------



## dankillerbs (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, but you would need 4 tall stacks of cd's. If you can get wood blocks or 4 tall cans or something for each corner that would work, just raise it a good 6" or more.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahh i see, cool i will raise it 6 inches so air can get under there. Thanks a bunch!

I have a larger container on the way for a fruiting chamber but i wanted to iron out the wrinkles in the plan on a smaller scale first since i have only six 1/2 quart jars knocked up at the moment.
Once i move to a Pressure cooker, then i will use the large fruiting chamber for my bulk projects. But for now its the smaller one.

JP


----------



## suprablaski (Jan 12, 2011)

ive had issues with fine perlite and holesi n the bottom before, i just bought some window screen and lines the bottom of my fruiting chamber with it, now between flushes if i wanna rehydrate the perlite i can just sit the whole thing in the bath tub, run a little water in it, add some h202 and stir it all up, smooth it back out and put the cakes back after their dunk/roll


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW thats a really good idea! I think i will round up some screen. do you need the non aluminum kind? i hear tell that mycellium will eat through aluminum like its nothing.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the black plastic kind is cheaper anyways...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 12, 2011)

Well if you guys don't mind... I think I'll just pull up a chair here on 3rd row and enjoy the show...!!! 

Best of Luck..!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey JP it looks like your off to a good start. Can't wait to see how it all turns out for you. If you don't mind, how much $$ have you got invested into this so far. I'm just curious to know because I might try to grow me some shrooms sometime in the near future.


----------



## suprablaski (Jan 13, 2011)

i use a fiberglass screen i got a lowes, didnt put to much thought into it. and only the perlite and water would be touching it anyways


----------



## shaney (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't invest in all those syringes just a box of empty ones , It's too easy to make them your self. When your mushrooms are fruiting and the veil is about to break take a scalpel and chop the cap off before the veil breaks. Then in a sterilized area take a shot glass with distilled water putt a paper clip across the shot glass so the cap doesn't fall in. putt the cap over the shot glass, when it dries the spores will drop into the water, suck it up with a hypo, and that's it bro, you made you own syringe, You can make all the solution in the world 1nc you get to the point of fruiting and the spores are about to drop. with 1cc you can inoculate 1qrt mason jars of rye berries you don't need any more then that. I use straw for substrate , strait from the farmers market none of that kit shit, U can make a lot of things yourself I find, like instead of expensive terraruims u can go to wal-mart and get cheap transparent_ bin_s or _toste _for growing chambers. This way with the cheaper chambers and cheap bulk straw you can start growing on a bigger scale


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Most of the gear required for growing mushrooms can be bought at walmart. A large clear tote cost me 10 dollars and will be plenty of room for fruiting
I found that if you look on craigs list people are giving away horse poo all the time. Star bucks gives free coffee grounds if you ask for them. the postal service gives away tyvek envelopes for the asking.

I will deffinately try making my own prints and syringes from the mushrooms if i get them to grow. the incubator is just a tub in tub design with water and a aquarium heater. As i said the fruiting chamber is going to be a large clear tote. ill drill holes in all six sides and place 5 inches of perlite in the bottom. if your willing to build it yourself you can get setup for pretty cheap.

Im hoping to buy spore syringes once only and make my own. ive been studying the lets grow videos mushrooms from RR as well as checking out different forums.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 13, 2011)

got my food dehydrator in, was a good deal for the nesco on amazon, free shipping even.




This will be used MUCH later! also received my capsules as i plan to test some by powdering them and filling 000 caps. more on this later as the grow develops

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

how long would it typically take to fully colonize a GT pk tek jar? im thinking two weeks plus one week of consolidation if everything goes right

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been doing some more research and i found out that I needed to lower the temp from 86 to 81 in my incubator because the myc grows faster at this temp than at 86 as previously thought. so i removed the top tub, reset the heater to 81 and replaced the top tub. that should speed things up a bit i hope.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah you could go even cooler really, i think as long as its above like 74 degrees, and I've read alot of people saying the 80's is to high.. ive always done mine at room tempature..


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been considering putting them in a cardboard box at room temp and forget the incubator all together.
The more i read, the less i think i need it for cubes

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

as long as your room stays at a pretty constant temp and above 74-75 I think its best.. but I dont know really i've just read alot of people saying room temp is better than hot


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

Im setup in an interior walk in closet so the air is still and never below 75 ever. in the summer it gets 80 degrees in there. No air conditioner access in that closet.

JP


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jan 14, 2011)

I read over at the shroomery that contams can grow faster than the mycelium at higher temps increasing the chance of contamination. My PF jars did fine in a room that dropped to the mid sixties at night.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

man i bought some hpoo for a cube grow, but it turned out to be straw like hpoo which makes me think i am screwed. Can i do something to this to make it more usable? there is no ammonia smell at all. 



JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

its suposed to be straw like... it looks fine to me, how old is it did it say???


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

horse poo is normally pretty undigested looking, unlike cowpoo which is like mud


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe its over a month old, no ammonia at all so id say thats a good estimate. 

I will follow RR's videos on horse manure, verm and gypsum. bring them to field capacity then mix them up. then jar and pasteurize it at 160F for one hour. I'll take that and layer it with innoculated rye berries. wait for that to 100% colonize under foil then add a casing layer to it and fruit it. if i have my info correct, that will support all the cubes i have selected to grow.


JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

Holy horse shit batman, i just did the math and unless im way off the bulk hpoo mix takes 12 pounds of horse poo.

Anyone have a slighty smaller tek? i only have two pounds of hpoo currently

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

subd...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

Instead of messing with scaling a recipie down i just ordered 10 lbs more of the horse poo. that will bring me to 12 pounds or 7 quarts to use. 

Problem solved.. for now

JP

P.S. i checked my jars today but nothing at all is going on. I hope it was a valid syringe from spores101.com. Ill wait 8 more days before i start to freak i suppose.


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Holy horse shit batman, i just did the math and unless im way off the bulk hpoo mix takes 12 pounds of horse poo.
> 
> Anyone have a slighty smaller tek? i only have two pounds of hpoo currently
> 
> JP


 Crumble up the poo and measure it in dry quarts to see how much you have, then just adjust the mix to the number of hpoo quarts you have. That poo you got looks perfect JP.

Holes in the bottom of the tub is just simple over kill. The perlite will humidify through side holes, holes on the bottom just dry out the tub faster.


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Instead of messing with scaling a recipie down i just ordered 10 lbs more of the horse poo. that will bring me to 12 pounds or 7 quarts to use.
> 
> Problem solved.. for now
> 
> ...


You make LC?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

No i should have, but these were spore syringe i used so i guess it takes a while longer to show signs of life (i hope)

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> No i should have, but these were spore syringe i used so i guess it takes a while longer to show signs of life (i hope)
> 
> JP


I would maybe worry after 2 or 3 weeks, no sign by then most likely the jar will never finish, even if it does show a start.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

How long should it take to show some signs of life? Its only been like 4-5 days at most so I'm thinking im just trying to rush things.

Did you start with syringes or prints?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> How long should it take to show some signs of life? Its only been like 4-5 days at most so I'm thinking im just trying to rush things.
> 
> JP


I would maybe worry after 2 or 3 weeks, no sign by then most likely the jar will never finish, even if it does show a start. I started with MS syringes.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok cool ill just chill and hope they do their thing. 

I am super stoked to get into this hobby. so much to learn and try. 

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> How long should it take to show some signs of life? Its only been like 4-5 days at most so I'm thinking im just trying to rush things.
> 
> Did you start with syringes or prints?
> 
> JP


some can be real slow, but you shouyld see someting in probably first 15 days

my pf classic strain colonized very slow took nearly two months to colonize completly. well like 6 or 7 weeks.. thats along time but the strain says its suposed to take that long... they were pretty good though, most vivid OEV i've got from mushrooms after about 7 grams dried


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 18, 2011)

finally one jar has a small spot of myc forming. hopefully all will continue to do the same. only thing i did was remove them from the incubator and place them on a shelf. The fresh air must have done some good.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 18, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> finally one jar has a small spot of myc forming. hopefully all will continue to do the same. only thing i did was remove them from the incubator and place them on a shelf. The fresh air must have done some good.
> 
> JP


You took off the tinfoil, right?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 18, 2011)

yup took it off when i knocked up the jars but had them in a tote which doesnt seem to be a good idea.
So they are out in the open now and i noticed a second jar with a small bit of MYC growing. 

It just takes time and fresh air i guess.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 18, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> yup took it off when i knocked up the jars but had them in a tote which doesnt seem to be a good idea.
> So they are out in the open now and i noticed a second jar with a small bit of MYC growing.
> 
> It just takes time and fresh air i guess.
> ...


At this stage it is ge (gas exchange) not fae (fresh air exchange), the jars just need to offload co2, no fanning or air movement is needed. Temps as close to 80* as possible. Not much higher due to the myc giving off a bit of heat itself.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 18, 2011)

cool, in the tote it wasnt allowing co2 to escape and was slowing down growth i guess. They have plenty of space to release co2 now. it isnt cold in the closet, its insulated and an interior closet with out air conditioning. I keep the door open so gas cant build up but i dont have any fans running or anything in there. I need to find my temp gauge, using my only one for my weed grow. im guessing its somewhere near 80 in there but ill find out for sure when i round up another thermometer. 

Good thing is i tested the air with an analog RH gauge inside my SGFC and i get 100 percent RH with the amount of perlite i used. i drilled the bottom holes as well but the perlite didnt fall through them. i have some screen tape just in case but didnt need it after all.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 18, 2011)

I received my 64 quart tote in the mail today. couldnt find a clear one at wally world here. just colored ones so i had to order it.

Its not huge but larger than the FC(fruiting chamber) i have now so it will work for my bulk projects.. for now.. 

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

Yay three jars are now showing visible spots of MYC growing. So that means half are showing! how long it will take to fully colonize is anyone's guess. things seem to be moving a little faster now that i removed them from the incubator and placed them on my fruiting chamber.

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2011)

Sweet!! Not much longer and you'll be putting them in the FC.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 19, 2011)

im subbed cant wait for more shroom porn


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are some random pics i took. yall have been so good to follow a boring thread, i thought it was time for some pics.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

the two attached pics are a shiitake grow i have going, its still a month away from ready.

JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 19, 2011)

this is probably a dumb question but what u using the capsules for?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

Some of the final product will be dried to cracker dry then ground up and put into those capsules. See i hear these mushrooms taste terrible and some cause vomiting. Im so trying to avoid that. So ill be testing from each batch to see the strength. Its just for personal exploration. 

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 19, 2011)

did you buy pre sterilized grain jars too? They have lids with nothing for GE? 

How much for the gel caps and filler? Don't handle the shittake spawn bag alot, will slow it down.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 19, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Some of the final product will be dried to cracker dry then ground up and put into those capsules. See i hear these mushrooms taste terrible and some cause vomiting. Im so trying to avoid that. So ill be testing from each batch to see the strength. Its just for personal exploration.
> 
> JP


AHhh thats smart.. good idea


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

The cap filler and caps came out to under 20 bucks. I bought it online.

Yeah i had to buy the rye berry jars (24 bucks), they have poly fill and an injection port.the jars are for a golden oyster mushroom grow i will be doing in a milk crate with straw.. I couldnt make them myself because i dont have a PC. I really need to get me one of them soon. I picked up some rtv silicone and will be trying a tyvek lid tek. Im not planning on buying any more premade jars, i just wanted to get the oyster project started asap.

I put the shiitake in the tub and left it alone. I dont pick it up or anything. Im letting it do its thing for a month.


JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 19, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> The cap filler and caps came out to under 20 bucks. I bought it online.
> 
> Yeah i had to buy the rye berry jars (24 bucks), they have poly fill and an injection port.the jars are for a golden oyster mushroom grow i will be doing in a milk crate with straw.. I couldnt make them myself because i dont have a PC. I really need to get me one of them soon. I picked up some rtv silicone and will be trying a tyvek lid tek. Im not planning on buying any more premade jars, i just wanted to get the oyster project started asap.
> 
> ...


You have a link for the caps?

You need to take the rye jars out of the plastic bags and stand them upright.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 19, 2011)

just out of curiosity what will be the dose amount for each capsule.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

well 00 capsules will hold a half a gram, so more than a half a gram for sure since im using the larger 000 capsules. Ive heard you need 3 grams of fresh so it will take experimentation to find out how much is needed to trip when dry. I took the jars out of the bags a while ago, thanks for pointing that out! 

When i bought them they were cheaper, It was still december. now they are like 45 bucks for a starter kit with 1000 capsules and tamper.
http://www.cap-m-quik.com/store/capsule-fillers.html


JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 19, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> well 00 capsules will hold a half a gram, so more than a half a gram for sure since im using the larger 000 capsules. Ive heard you need 3 grams of fresh so it will take experimentation to find out how much is needed to trip when dry. I took the jars out of the bags a while ago, thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> When i bought them they were cheaper, It was still december. now they are like 45 bucks for a starter kit with 1000 capsules and tamper.
> http://www.cap-m-quik.com/store/capsule-fillers.html
> ...


I was using 0 and getting average .6g tamping by hand, so the chart says .68 for them which is very close, and the 000 chart says 1.37 so figure about 1.3 approx.

thanks for the link JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for the numbers! 1.3g approx would be killer. would cut down on the number of caps i will have to swallow. I've read that a dosage of 3g's is a safe first time trip. Im experienced with lsd, just not mushrooms.

Some of my homies want their mushrooms half dry, they steep it in water, put the water in gatorade and drink it. i dont know the exact details but they do it that way. My other partners just munch on the fresh mushrooms. I'm trying to be all new school by grinding and placing it in caps. I'm not the first person to think of it by a long shot. I saw a tek on another forum. 

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 19, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Thank you for the numbers! 1.3g approx would be killer. would cut down on the number of caps i will have to swallow. I've read that a dosage of 3g's is a safe first time trip. Im experienced with lsd, just not mushrooms.
> 
> Some of my homies want their mushrooms half dry, they steep it in water, put the water in gatorade and drink it. i dont know the exact details but they do it that way. My other partners just munch on the fresh mushrooms. I'm trying to be all new school by grinding and placing it in caps. I'm not the first person to think of it by a long shot. I saw a tek on another forum.
> 
> JP


I like caps the best


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a strong feeling i will too. 

JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 19, 2011)

if u have a weak stomach eat it with peanutbutter or make a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich it will go down just fine and lessen the taste. but remember it will take a little longer for ur stomach acids to digest because of the food.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

good tip, do you use fresh or dried mushrooms for this?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 19, 2011)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> if u have a weak stomach eat it with peanutbutter or make a peanutbutter and jelly sandwich it will go down just fine and lessen the taste. but remember it will take a little longer for ur stomach acids to digest because of the food.


Peanutbutter does work well, and chocolate and tea, but caps are easy to dose exactly and very smooth, quick acting and last fully.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

Three of the jars show myc growing, three of them are not showing anything at all. no contams or myc.

How can i maximize this grow? three cakes aint gonna do it if thats all that grow.

One tek says i can break up the cakes with a spoon and layer them in horse poo substrate. from what ive read the Psilocybe Cubensi's like this substrate.

would this work? im worried the cakes are too small to equal enough spawn. 

JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 20, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> good tip, do you use fresh or dried mushrooms for this?
> 
> JP


Dried mushies but ya caps are much easier


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 20, 2011)

choempi said:


> Peanutbutter does work well, and chocolate and tea, but caps are easy to dose exactly and very smooth, quick acting and last fully.


UMMMMM i forgot yaaaaaa truffels are the absolute best!!!!!!!! very slight amount of mushroom taste probably the best way to injest shrooms.. taste wise


----------



## redacid25 (Jan 20, 2011)

golden teacher the best shrooms first time i did them they fucked me up lol  +rep


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Three of the jars show myc growing, three of them are not showing anything at all. no contams or myc.
> 
> How can i maximize this grow? three cakes aint gonna do it if thats all that grow.
> 
> ...


just fruit them as cakes while you get a PC and get some grain jars going, on such a small number of 1/2 pint cakes you really aren't going to get much more then as cakes.

I guess you could make a small tray with some coir and a bit of poo and verm, but it would be a very small tray, as you would want a ratio of 1:2 spawn to sub...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

so just stick with cakes with the* Psilocybe Cubensi *until i can produce my own rye berry quarts? shit 

Ive hit a fucking snag, my mom moved in with me after getting out of the hospital, i take care of her daily. She is deathly afraid of PC's and has begged me to not get one. I being a good son cant tell her to fuck off. so im stuck using what i have. Nothing i can say or do will change her beliefs...


So i guess call me Mr. Cakes. Ill make up 10 BRF jars and just try my best to get what i can get.

I need to find a buddy that will let me PC over at his house hmm....

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> so just stick with cakes with the* Psilocybe Cubensi *until i can produce my own rye berry quarts? shit
> 
> Ive hit a fucking snag, my mom moved in with me after getting out of the hospital, i take care of her daily. She is deathly afraid of PC's and has begged me to not get one. I being a good son cant tell her to fuck off. so im stuck using what i have. Nothing i can say or do will change her beliefs...
> 
> ...


Well, I would do it at a friends house then. It only takes a couple hours to do a batch.

If you want bulk you want quarts of spawn and for that they have to be PCed. Fractional stearilization can work but it takes like 3 days and a gamble in the end that you won't end up with contams.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah im hoping the caregiver wont mind me doing it there, I simply have to have one if im going to succeed in this hobby.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

how much mycilleum do i need for a live culture?

I was thinking about making a glove box, have you found the need for one?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 20, 2011)

All you need is 1cc of spore solution per jar of LC.

I only use a glovebox for grain2grain, which I do not do often

If you are thinking of doing a live myc transfer from a fully colonized brf jar, all you need is a very small piece, and you would need to have a glovebox. It is better to just use a spore syringe, much better chance of a clean LC.

I know somene who PCs outside with a propane burner, so that's an option for you.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

I have three spore syringes coming in any day now. 

I will be trying my best to get all i can from the golden teachers. I will be getting a PC one day soon for my caregivers house. 

I hope to take prints from one or two choice caps and make dark spore syringes.
I have 10 new syringes that i ordered a while back. they are 10 ml/cc syringes. I will be using the foil print tek. it seems the easiest to do.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Growth is expanding slowly. I dont mess with the jars as i figure they should be left alone as much as possible.

two show no signs at all, one is still possible. 



JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 22, 2011)

cant wait for them to explode with growth


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 22, 2011)

me either!

I was inspecting the jars for growth and the fourth jar is now showing myc growth. That is four out of six!
It hasnt been a full two weeks yet so there is still hope. Its possible i didnt shake the syringe enough or something.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 22, 2011)

I made a larger fruiting chamber today. I took a clear 64 quart tote and drilled a shit load of holes in it ever two inches. If i need a high humidity enviroment i just add a 5 inch layer of wet perlite in there.
I can put a milk crate in there if i choose to. Besides taking forever to drill, they are simple to make.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

If anyone has any tips or suggestions for me, please feel free to post them here. This is a catch all thread for this grow.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

keep your jars in the dark for the next week or so, less light the better. light can be a problem for some while colonizing for others it makes little to no difference. but keeping it in the dark with out checking it never hurts, i dont look at them for two weeks after innoculation


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

They spend 90% of their time in a dark closet. i worry about gas exchange or i would put them in a cardboard box.
RR stated that light has little to no effect on mycellium. I guess im testing that out now.. 

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

100% could be better, at least thats what i've heard.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

There is no harm in trying it, I will place them in a cardboard box for a week and see if that makes a difference.

JP


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Jan 23, 2011)

definitely subbed up. i ordered spores online along time ago. where do you get yours?


----------



## dankies (Jan 23, 2011)

how colonized are your jars? has the last 2 colonized yet? 

have you tried dunk n roll?

edit: spores101.com is a legit site, i hear very good things. They have some bulk deals also..


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

i got mine from spores101.com too.

last two jars are not growing as of yet. I will do the dunk and roll when i have it 100% colonized.

www.sporeworks.com i just ordered from them, waiting to get my syringes.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

I went ahead and loaded the jars up in a cardboard box. I will leave them alone for a week at least and see what that does.

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 23, 2011)

For sure.. got any pics of your terrarium? Gonna be following this so, just like to know what your working with.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a small shot gun fruiting chamber, and i just made a larger 64 quart version capable of holding a milk crate. 



JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 23, 2011)

I see, cool man this will be interesting. I am getting some golden teachers, and some other strains not sure yet, and starting a grow myself. It's my first grow so your thread will help me out! best of luck, stay sterile!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

awesome get a fruiting chamber and forget the incubator its not needed at all. Fill it with 5 inches of perlite and you are good with daily spraying. I set my FC up early to test how long before it dries out, and how it acts in my home. Which is good, it went a few days without being watered before it went mostly dry. Ill try misting it and test how long it holds the moisture. hehe so glad i dont have cakes in there yet

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok i am seriously thinking about crumbling the cakes and adding that to the hpoo mixture and case it once its colonized.

The extra nutrients from the horse poo should produce more fruits if my research is correct. I have been reading the archives over at shroomery
Im desperate to get a larger yield than four half pint cakes! I have a nice aluminum pan with a formed lid which will hold my substrate perfectly. Illl'' line the pan in a trashbag and remove the excess with a sharp knife. 
I could get 3 1/2 quarts in there for sure of horse poo. So it would be a upgrade to my grow if i did this. I have a large enough FC so thats not a problem. 

There is a hpoo tek i will probably follow for this based off of RR's videos. 

3 1/2 quarts Hpoo
1 quarts Vermiculite 
1 cup gypsum

Ill pasteurize in quart jars instead of the mono tek.


Not that theres anything wrong with the mono tek, , i just want to try out RR's tek.
This is my attempt at recreating his tek, I have never read actual amounts used. He only lists percentages of two of the three ingredients. I hope they are close.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 24, 2011)

now it will start going faster since more spots have connected!!


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 25, 2011)

looking good bro, keep the progress coming loving the pics!!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad you like the pics, I cannot wait to have some mushroom porn to share.

My fifth jar is showing myc so there is hope after all! It's just taking its sweet ass time hehe

JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhhh i cant wait ME LOVE SHROOM POORNN


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll be buying a 12 pack of quart jars at wally world as soon as they come in. then i i will mix up a batch of hpoo substrate.

*
7 quarts Hpoo
2 quarts Vermiculite 
2 cups gypsum
 **1/2 bag coir
7 quarts water*


Ill add the water boiling into the bucket. Trying my best to fully wet the coir with the water without steaming my face off. I'll let that cool over night. 
I will wait to do this part for when i have fully colonized cakes, i just mixed the dry ingredients together and applied the coir.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought some glad ware family size containers, Ill make up a tub to maximize my yield. 

To get more out of my remaining strains, I will be making a live culture jar for each of them. i made a LC of the Mazatapec strain last night, Im only doing one jar at a time to verify the microwave tek works.

I microwave distilled water and a tablespoon of honey for a minute, let it cool for 5 then nuke it another minute. it boils nice and i use tyvek double layers as a lid in there. I made some self healing injector ports with rtv silicone for the jars.














JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

looks like good rhyzo growth JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks a bunch! for this grow, i bought some glad ware family size containers for 4 bucks while i was at krogers.

I'll be using a 4:1 ratio bulk to spawn 

It's regretful that i didnt make a LC from the golden teacher syringe. but ill get another chance at it when and if these grow.

thanks for reading along and offering advice, its appreciated! 

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

I checked the temp today in the closet, its only 75 degrees in there. I am about to refill the tub in tub and see if i can get the temp in there up to 80.
Anyone know what temp i should make the water, so it comes out as 80 in the inner tub?

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

I put it on 83 and put a temp probe in there so im keeping an eye on it. i just want to warm it up to 80. 

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

76 is fine, just so you know. i belive its optimum.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

the temps holding at 81 degrees, is that too warm? i put all the jars in there.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> the temps holding at 81 degrees, is that too warm? i put all the jars in there.
> 
> JP


Should be ok, I try to stay 80* or below, but I am not looking for speed. Remember that inside the jar the myc is gonna be a couple degrees above ambient.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

for jars or for fresh cakes?? either way I _belive_ 76 is optimum temp for both incubation and fruiting. 

some people colonize at a higher temp in the 80's, but that can dry out substrate and some other contams do better in the 80's temp range than in the mid 70's.

they can colonize a little faster in those temps also but you risk one of those problems.

I've just been told alot not to use temps that high so I warn others but I dont really know alot else about it.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm so should i just go back to them being on a shelf? Im not convinced that light has any effect on myc growth.

I thought closer to 80 was best.. there is so much old info out there.. thanks guys i'll keep it under 80 no matter what i decide.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

temp is way more important that light. also gas exchange is very important. 

small amounts of light will make little to no difference but alot of light can trigger pinning.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

i unplugged the heater and left them in the tub. its 76 ambient in there without the heater running. i forgot about them being a couple degrees warmer inside the jar.

Testing a cc of a LC of yellow oyster i made a few days ago on some boiled cardboard. since i have so much, i wont miss it if it fails. I only used the inner ribbing from the cardboard, threw away the paper backing on both sides. cleaned the glue off of the small pieces and innoculated the cardboard and put that into a ziplock bag. If it doesnt work, oh well i tried.



JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> temp is way more important that light. and gas exchange. small amounts of light will make little difference but alot of light can trigger pinning.


Unless fully colonized a jar will not pin due to light. The factors for a pinset are in order-1) full consolidation, 2) drop in co2 level (why fae is important), and 3) evaporation (why misting is important for cakes, a mono will have its own perfect environment already), and far less important then 1, 2, and 3 is light. Many peeps still think light is a trigger by itself, but it is not. I have had brf jars pin invitro without being fully colonized but that is due to something barring the full colonization- a contam, bad moisture content, packed too loose or too tight. So, in those instances the jar stalls at a point and believes it is consolidated and will pin.

Growth 80* - 85* is much faster in jars and tubs, but over that can cause contams and stalling due to the internal temps of the myc being a bit higher then ambient. I use 80* as my high temp because I know that fluctuations always happen and at higher temps they may cause badness. If I could guarentee 84* on the nosey all the time I would use that temp because it is much faster, much. But I do not use an incubator because they do fluctuate alot, and plus I am in no hurry. If you get enough jars going haste is not an issue, growth flows.

Notice in the RR vids he puts his jars on open shelves because light isn't an issue, and he has outlined the pinning triggers in the way I did here in many of his posts. He doesn't get monotubs and pushes the shotgun FCs way too much, but on everything else he is the info standard. I did tell him the bit about the monos and shotguns, just so you know I disagreed with him in person (well, on a thread he was on about monos).


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

choempi said:


> *Unless fully colonized a jar will not pin due to light*. The factors for a pinset are in order-1) full consolidation, 2) drop in co2 level (why fae is important), and 3) evaporation (why misting is important for cakes, a mono will have its own perfect environment already), and far less important then 1, 2, and 3 is light. Many peeps still think light is a trigger by itself, but it is not. I have had brf jars pin invitro without being fully colonized but that is due to something barring the full colonization- a contam, bad moisture content, packed too loose or too tight. So, in those instances the jar stalls at a point and believes it is consolidated and will pin.
> 
> Growth 80* - 85* is much faster in jars and tubs, but over that can cause contams and stalling due to the internal temps of the myc being a bit higher then ambient. I use 80* as my high temp because I know that fluctuations always happen and at higher temps they may cause badness. If I could guarentee 84* on the nosey all the time I would use that temp because it is much faster, much. But I do not use an incubator because they do fluctuate alot, and plus I am in no hurry. If you get enough jars going haste is not an issue, growth flows.
> 
> Notice in the RR vids he puts his jars on open shelves because light isn't an issue, and he has outlined the pinning triggers in the way I did here in many of his posts. He doesn't get monotubs and pushes the shotgun FCs way too much, but on everything else he is the info standard. I did tell him the bit about the monos and shotguns, just so you know I disagreed with him in person (well, on a thread he was on about monos).


before i read the rest of your post i have had jars pin before fully colonized.... sooo, sitting right next to a light. even mark keith talks about direct light causeing pinns to early.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> i unplugged the heater and left them in the tub. its 76 ambient in there without the heater running. i forgot about them being a couple degrees warmer inside the jar.
> 
> Testing a cc of a LC of yellow oyster i made a few days ago on some boiled cardboard. since i have so much, i wont miss it if it fails. I only used the inner ribbing from the cardboard, threw away the paper backing on both sides. cleaned the glue off of the small pieces and innoculated the cardboard and put that into a ziplock bag. If it doesnt work, oh well i tried.
> 
> ...


your lc showed that fast?


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> before i read the rest of your post i have had jars pin before fully colonized.... sooo, sitting right next to a light. even mark keith talks about direct light causeing pinns to early.


then it wasn't due to light.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup it was inoculated with a LC not a spore syringe. There are bits of myc floating in the jar. This was just a test, i know the jar has alot more time to sit before its truly ready. i was just bored hehe
i have 4 quarts of yellow oyster growing for me as a side project. ill spawn that to straw.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

choempi said:


> then it wasn't due to light.


light can cause it. but it has to be _strong bright_ light. by the way mark keith is RR, and i was just on a post of his were he told someone the direct daily dose of light was there problem for early pinning... trying to find it for you.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

although in another post he states that he belives small amounts of natural light to* help* colonization. he does specify SMALL AMOUNTS and natural. 

oh and my jars were right next to my lamp that lights my hole room... very bright lol, also after opening the jars and inspecting it was still field capacity nor contamed... i may have some pics of it... on another computer. the problem with marc is he contridicts himself alot.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> although in another post he states that he belives small amounts of natural light to help colonization. he does specify SMALL AMOUNTS and natural.
> 
> oh and my jars were right next to my lamp that lights my hole room... sooo also after opening the jars and inspecting it was still field capacity nor not contamed...


When I say light I mean ambient light, not thinking someone would place jars in direct sunlight or close beside a light. I have never hidden my jars away from whatever light is in the room they are, it is not a significant pinning trigger. Consolidation, drop in co2 levels, evaporation, and then light. That is the reason not to peek into a tub or tray before full consolidation, not because of the light but in the drop of the co2 level. If a tray or tub is fully colonized it will knot and pin without a drop in co2 but it will not be an even pinset, likewise an unconsolidated tray or tub will knot and pin if co2 drops. Evaporation is not possible without a co2 drop so thats number 3 on the list of triggers. Light is a distant 4th, as you can grow mush in the dark if you have the other 3 factors.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> although in another post he states that he belives small amounts of natural light to* help* colonization. he does specify SMALL AMOUNTS and natural.
> 
> oh and my jars were right next to my lamp that lights my hole room... very bright lol, also after opening the jars and inspecting it was still field capacity nor contamed... i may have some pics of it... on another computer. the problem with marc is he contridicts himself alot.


Was it stalled? If no then why did you open the jar?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

because it was pinning lol i assumed contam. i thought why else would the mycelium think it was done. only factor I could find was light. also it was only the jars closet to the light jars right on other side recieving much less light didn't pin.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

on a *completly off* topic thing.

once after i spawned a wbs jar, there was a tiny little bit of colonized wbs left in the jar. like a quarter of a teaspoon any ways it fruited two tiny little shrooms. lol it was the smallest amount of substrate i've seen fruit.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> because it was pinning lol i assumed contam. i thought why else would the mycelium think it was done. only factor I could find was light. also it was only the jars closet to the light jars right on other side recieving much less light didn't pin.


Well, having a jar next to a strong light is something I wouldn't advise, because though an insignificant trigger in itself, it is still a small trigger. What I am explaining is you can keep jars in a room that is lit without the light triggering pinning. 

If anyone reads this conversation the last few posts, they have the secrets to an awesome pinset.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

choempi said:


> When I say light I mean ambient light, *not thinking someone would place jars in direct sunlight or close beside a light*. I have never hidden my jars away from whatever light is in the room they are, it is not a significant pinning trigger. Consolidation, drop in co2 levels, evaporation, and then light. That is the reason not to peek into a tub or tray before full consolidation, not because of the light but in the drop of the co2 level. If a tray or tub is fully colonized it will knot and pin without a drop in co2 but it will not be an even pinset, likewise an unconsolidated tray or tub will knot and pin if co2 drops. Evaporation is not possible without a co2 drop so thats number 3 on the list of triggers. Light is a distant 4th, as you can grow mush in the dark if you have the other 3 factors.


yeah i do my jars on a shelf in my closet, they still get light but just practically nothing. STRONG LIGHT can be a problem, which for my jars would have been 46 watt daylight florescent light with in about a foot and a half.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> on a *completly off* topic thing.
> 
> once after i spawned a wbs jar, there was a tiny little bit of colonized wbs left in the jar. like a quarter of a teaspoon any ways it fruited two tiny little shrooms. lol it was the smallest amount of substrate i've seen fruit.


I have actually seen RR do that with a jar that had just a bit left in it, of course RR has done about everything possible. The bible is my all time favorite.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

wanna see a terrible pin set from lacking fae


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

its not really bad pinset, but matured badly. tiny caps and long stems and what not.

not my pic jut one i saved so i'd remeber


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> its not really bad pinset, but matured badly. tiny caps and long stems and what not.
> 
> not my pic jut one i saved so i'd remeber


Was gonna say I have seen much worse. I have a small tray that is setting pins right now that looks to be awesome, will post a pic tomorrow, when I expect it to be fully set.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

awsome i have a tray I put in the fc but im not sure what to expect from it. it colonized so slow. some areas are even sorta thinly colonized, so it may contam.


----------



## choempi (Jan 26, 2011)

We hijacked the fuck out of this thread, sorry JP. Later D...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

oops i thought it was mine lol

sorry dude...


----------



## dankies (Jan 26, 2011)

what up jp how they doing?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

No worries on hijacking the thread, its good information! Yall are friends trying to help.

Dankies, They are doing well, growing daily. heres a few pics for ya




Thanks for following along!

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

did the 6th one colonize at all? 

2nd and 3rd ones look good bud


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

nope the 6th hasnt done anything. i must have not shook the syringe hard enough and injected a blank dose. unlikely but possible.

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

are you going to use that PC or still na?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

I am planning on buying a PC for my caregivers house, and just PC everything over there. Its a huge pain in the ass, but the only way to keep peace in the house.

Are there any acceptable Pressure cookers under 200 dollars? the 21 q all american is 230ish which is a bunch for my budget. If it really makes that much difference ill wait and get the good one, i just dont know i trust presto pressure cookers or not.

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

well I dont know a good site but id assume ebay or list has some. THing is if you buy a cheap one it can have shit rubber and can blow up easier. People have different opinions obviously but imo if you keep it cleaned out and nice you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

found the AA 21 q for 199 no shipping on amazon. 

Im close to buying it, anyone have one?

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

I know the american one is real good man so why not invest a little more you know? I know I dont fully trust pc so i would want high quality.

Look on ebay or craigs for a better deal on the american!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

Groovy, Your right. I should get a quality PC. safety aint something to take lightly. I like the idea of getting a brand new unit still in the box. that way i can fuck it up hehe

JP


----------



## cazador (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello JP and all. I'm just lurking in the background here. I don't have much to add (yet) but I am enjoying the front row seat.  You&#8217;re inspiring and motivating me to get my stuff going too. I have been sitting on some spores I have in the fridge and have not done anything yet. It might be time to try my hand too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

ya man maby you can find a brand new one that someone didnt have use for, for cheap(er.) Im not going to use one on my grow within the next week, will that be a big deal? just going to boil them for the first harvest.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 27, 2011)

I used the PF tek tonight and made up 8 1/2 pint jars. No PC required for that tek. its simple to make and use for us without a pc

Im on the lookout for a cheaper price, but it looks like amazon has every one listed on google. The AA's seem to be a quality PC, so i will most likely buy it.

JP


----------



## dankies (Jan 27, 2011)

for sure man look for some reviews about the pc before you get it. 

Is spores 101 a good site for syringes? and what strains did you use?
I heard hawaiin and treasure coast were good. GT


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 28, 2011)

spores101 is where i got my syringe from for this grow. i just went with golden teachers from them as a first project but ill be ordering a few strains to round out my collection.

My next purchase will be treasure coast, ive heard good things about it.

I have 

- Psilocybe Cubensis Cambodia
- Psilocybe Cubensis B+
- Psilocybe Cubensis Mazatapec

those syringes i bought from avalon plants but i just inoculated some jars with mazatapec and put them up for colonization in a cardboard box.

JP


----------



## BrandonT (Jan 28, 2011)

what is PC? PCed?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 28, 2011)

PC=pressure cooker
PCed = have used a pressure cooker on your whatever.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## justparanoid (Jan 28, 2011)

yay for me, i bought a [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*"All American 921 All-American 21-1/2-Quart Pressure Cooker/Canner" *and having it sent to my caregivers house. so no worries about me having a fresh supply of substrate. Rye berries and Wild bird seed, here i come!

JP
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## dankies (Jan 28, 2011)

cool man how much did you pay for it?


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 29, 2011)

I got it for 199 with free shipping off of amazon, couldnt find a better price for the AA 921

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 29, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I got it for 199 with free shipping off of amazon, couldnt find a better price for the AA 921
> 
> JP


Thats a great deal JP.

You ever see a pic of Hippychick in her monster AA? Like the biggest one they make, she had to use 2 burners on her stove to run it, and she had 2 I think...

I'm well pleased with my 23 quart Presto, don't need any more the # of times I use it, had mine a year and the seal is still pristine, just need to take care of it. Make sure you treat the mating surfaces like any machined surface, with care and maintainance.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 29, 2011)

I plan to take really good care of it. It should last me a really long time. AA has a good rep as far as pressure cookers go. 
i bought a 10 lbs sack of organic rye berries. So ill be making up quart jars soon.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## justparanoid (Jan 31, 2011)

well ive been surfing monotubs and im going to give it a shot. i bought a 66 quart storage box and a bag of poly fill. Ill cut holes for gas exchange then stuff them with polyfill. I dont have a 2 inch hole saw so ill have to improvise. It's scary to think of something you dont fan and mist daily.. but people assure me it works. Im supposed to wrap it in a garbage bag and leave it alone for two weeks. no peeking. Thats a trip to me.

Heh hope this shit works, i want some mushrooms!

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 31, 2011)

JP


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking good JP. Can't wait to see some shrooms. What's the next step after your jars fully colonize 

Peace.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 1, 2011)

if i was to do cakes, once they are at 100% i wait another week for consolidation then its into a dunk. its overnight and you weigh them down so they are under water. then you rinse them off really well under tap water and roll in vermiculite and place them into the fruiting chamber. wait for 2 hours then come back and mist the cakes really well to hydrate the verm. then its just daily misting and fanning.

For bulk i just wait for 100% then a week for consolidation and then they are crumbled up and layered into a glad ware family size container along with a hpoo substrate and covered with foil. once thats fully colonized i apply a casing layer and wait for mushrooms to pop up. its a few more steps but im hoping for a larger flush by crumbling to bulk.

Once i have my PC up and running, ill switch to the MONO TEK because its way more simple. 

JP


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 1, 2011)

Right on brah. I don't know anything about growing shrooms but it sounds very interesting. So instead of reading other threads, I'm gonna get all the info right here. It's gonna be cool to watch this from start to finish.

Check ya later.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 1, 2011)

hehe i thought being a cannabis grower would help in growing mushrooms.. but i was wrong heh its a completely different thing all together. Im having a blast learning about it though.

Glad your following along! glad to have ya!

JP


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 2, 2011)

bulk? do you have a link for that method?


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 2, 2011)

Im using the method taught by RR "lets grow mushrooms" i suggest searching google for "lets grow mushrooms torrent" I downloaded the videos and they are awesome.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

hpoo doesn't need caseing, another reason it rules, caseing is for a pinset, hpoo is so rocket sub doesn't want or need a caseing...

peeps don't case hpoo.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you for straightening that out. So once its 100% colonized, you wait for consolidation then remove the trash bag and use the light and fresh air as a pinning trigger?
JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> thank you for straightening that out. So once its 100% colonized, you wait for consolidation then remove the trash bag and use the light and fresh air as a pinning trigger?
> JP


Drop in co2 ( colonizing myc in a tub in a bag has no GE), so, when you take it out of the bag, Blam, GE-co2 drops, indirect airflow enables evaporation, light is not a big factor in this. The full colonization is first, and most important.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried a LC inoculation of mazatapec and the jars are colonized to 80% already. Blowing past the golden teachers big time. Are all LC's this kick ass?

Im starting to think this is just a slow ass strain.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 5, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I tried a LC inoculation of mazatapec and the jars are colonized to 80% already. Blowing past the golden teachers big time. Are all LC's this kick ass?
> 
> Im starting to think this is just a slow ass strain.
> 
> JP


 
Yes, that is why I said make lc, takes 10 days easy off a jar colonizing. Some are faster then others, next step is making a clone lc from a fruitbody...


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 5, 2011)

Well im a believer now! 

I cant wait to try cloning from a fruit body. I probably should make a glove box for that. 

My next step is to fire up the PC and make some LC jars and some rye berry jars to go along with that. My pc will hold a shitload of half pint jars for LC's or 10 quarts jars for grains.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 5, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Well im a believer now!
> 
> I cant wait to try cloning from a fruit body. I probably should make a glove box for that.
> 
> ...


 Tek in my thread for clone LC, need a glovebox like you said.

When you get a syringe set aside 3 or 4 cc for lc, and out of that you will start using it within 2 weeks, 
make 1/2 pint grain jars 1/3rd full to test the lcs, if they colonize you can shoot the jar up with 60 or more cc of sterile water, agitate and let sit a bit, then draw off a syringe and shoot like you would an LC because it is a LC, grain lc. and make more lc with it!!


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 6, 2011)

Ouch, found out the hard way i obviously need a glove box or a PC. All the jars i made the other night have contaminates and the jars made by mushbox are not. Same LC on all
So the LC is good, just i didnt steam them correctly or something. I think things will go smoother when i build a glove box and start using a PC to make grains and leave the cakes behind. I like that idea best, i want to work with the mono tubs a while.

anyways here is a few pics for your enjoyment.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 6, 2011)

Yucky!!!!


----------



## dankies (Feb 7, 2011)

ay jp what happened with your jars bro?


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for reminding me to update! here are a few pics, it takes forever for a multi spore inoculation to colonize 100%


----------



## choempi (Feb 7, 2011)

Thats why the lc is key to make right away, every syringe make at least 2 1/2 pint lcs


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet 2 1/2 pint LC's from each syringe for sure!

Thank you so much, i will be picking up a tote and making a still air box soon.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> sweet 2 1/2 pint LC's from each syringe for sure!
> 
> Thank you so much, i will be picking up a tote and making a still air box soon.
> 
> JP


check out my tub pics on my thread...


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 8, 2011)

i bought a 4 pack of 66 quart storage boxes. Ill turn one into a still air box by cutting some arm holes in it. i already have tyvek wrist sleeves and gloves.

that gives me three tubs to eventually turn into mono tubs. fun times ahead!

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 9, 2011)

Freaking weather has my PC shipment delayed yet again! Its taking forever to get that thing. I have been spending time researching mono tubs and they look simple to make. but until i can PC my rye berries or LC's im kinda stuck. Oh well guess its time to smoke one


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 9, 2011)

oh man Jp i thought all your jars had contamed, cause first pictures showed up were green, of course a few seconds later i scrolled down lol


----------



## cazador (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats up with the condensation? Is that inside the jar? 
Quick temperature fluctuations can cause this.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm no temp flux in that closet, temps have been steady. The myc gives off some of its own heat, i just thought that what was causing it.

JP


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Feb 10, 2011)

looking good JP


----------



## cazador (Feb 10, 2011)

I was just asking. I don't know much yet. Just watching and learning. Maybe it's normal? I am going to be doing the same as what you are doing very soon and I was wondering if that was normal (water drops inside the jar). I didn't meen to sound like I knew something was wrong. Looking good keep it up. Great stuff.


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> if i was to do cakes, once they are at 100% i wait another week for consolidation then its into a dunk. its overnight and you weigh them down so they are under water. then you rinse them off really well under tap water and roll in vermiculite and place them into the fruiting chamber. wait for 2 hours then come back and mist the cakes really well to hydrate the verm. then its just daily misting and fanning.
> 
> For bulk i just wait for 100% then a week for consolidation and then they are crumbled up and layered into a glad ware family size container along with a hpoo substrate and covered with foil. once thats fully colonized i apply a casing layer and wait for mushrooms to pop up. its a few more steps but im hoping for a larger flush by crumbling to bulk.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, you are going to try a OZZ tub with brf?

That is 24 1/2 pint jars.

Take those jars and bulk with some coir,verm and woormcastings or something.

BRF jars will be a waste on the OZZ tub, do it with grain only, hpoo is golden


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 10, 2011)

Also if your using BRF cakes as spawn, dont wait for consolidation of the sub, just crumble them at 100% instead of waiting an additional week. The rapidly growing myc is better for spawning.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 10, 2011)

No im planning to do the ozz tek with rye berries.

SO you wouldnt use a hpoo based substrate in bulk? I was thinking

3 quarts hpoo
1 cup gypsum
1 quart vermiculite

would be a basic recipie for bulk. i dont have any worm casings...

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> No im planning to do the ozz tek with rye berries.
> 
> SO you wouldnt use a hpoo based substrate in bulk? I was thinking
> 
> ...


clarify bro, you talking brf jars? If so, how many for what ratio? Can be done, but just never has to my knowledge which is faulty all the time.

Walk through your tek.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats the thing, have you seen roger rabbits videos? Its basically his tek but he never explains amounts so thats a mystery.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Thats the thing, have you seen roger rabbits videos? Its basically his tek but he never explains amounts so thats a mystery.
> 
> JP


What?

His vids?

He tries to tightrope cubes.

Do my tek or roadkills, but need grain to spawn, there are teks for brf bulk, need coir for sure. On the other hand.

If you got hpoo do it, but I imagine it will be 3 or so days slower. Just a guess, but better then all the other teks.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok to clarify, I have three trays i plan to use. I plan to use two jars per tray and fruit them in a sgfc. 
Ill crumble up the spawn and layer it with sub in these 13 cup food containers. ill cover in foil and let colonize to 100% then apply a 1 inch thich casing layer per RR's tek.


I have since abandoned the ozz tek for this grow because i dont have rye berries or near enough cakes.

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Ok to clarify, I have three trays i plan to use. I plan to use two jars per tray and fruit them in a sgfc.
> Ill crumble up the spawn and layer it with sub in these 13 cup food containers. ill cover in foil and let colonize to 100% then apply a 1 inch thich casing layer per RR's tek.
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha....


----------



## fourtwentyish (Feb 10, 2011)

Subbed, been looking into growing some shrooms myself. This thread is definitely helping that cause.


----------



## dankillerbs (Feb 10, 2011)

You don't need a casing layer JustParanoid.


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)

So just colonize to 100% then straight into fruiting conditions?

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/407796-grand-wardrobe-box-grow-2-a.html

a link to my soon to be first soil grow.. 

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## choempi (Feb 11, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/407796-grand-wardrobe-box-grow-2-a.html
> 
> a link to my soon to be first soil grow..
> 
> JP


Why you going dirt?


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to see if there are any differences in going in soil verses hydro. I will be growing three short riders in my dwc and two here at home in dirt. should be interesting.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 17, 2011)

yahoo im getting my PC tomorrow. I can finally make my own rye berry jars!!

JP


----------



## cazador (Feb 21, 2011)

How's it going with them shrooms?


----------



## andrewcovetsall (Feb 21, 2011)

Update!! Needed!!


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i lost one jar to contams so i guess i will just birth these and just pf tek them. I dont have enough spawn for a bulk project.

I bought another golden teachers syringe and will be making a Live culture out of it and using my new pc to make rye berry quarts.























JP


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2011)

Forgive me but if you don't case, how does your colonized substrate survive multiple flushes?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Mar 5, 2011)

canndo said:


> Forgive me but if you don't case, how does your colonized substrate survive multiple flushes?


are you asking him that

or all of us?


----------



## Dropastone (Mar 5, 2011)

What's up JP, got an update?


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> are you asking him that
> 
> or all of us?


Sorry I was not more clear, Anyone i suppose but it struck me last night that the substrate must get pretty torn up after a flush or two, unless the strain releases easily.


----------



## cazador (Mar 8, 2011)

JP, I know you've been busy putting your grow tent together but how about a shroom update when you have the time.
I started some Golden Teacher on Feb,19 (over two weeks ago) and I don't see much (anything?) going on. Not sure if it is starting to colonize yet? It has been a bit cold in the house, I have been trying to keep them warm but maybe the flux in temps slowed things to a crawl. I moved them to a better place yesterday so I'll see if it helps. Seems as if heating from the bottom dryed out the sub a bit on the bottom too. oh well, its all part of the learnong curve. So far I have started the Golden Teacher BRF and one LC on 2/19. The LC got contammed, I didn't PC the LC long enough. Then on 2/26, I started 7 Treasure Coast rye jars and 2 Treasure Coast LC jars. Then on 3/2 I started Ecuador strain on 7 rye jars and 2 LC jars. So, I will see if any of this takes off. Crossing my fingers. The syringes froze once some time ago t=and they have been in the firdge for about 10 months now. Time will tell. 

Let us know how your BRF cakes are doing.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 13, 2013)

justparanoid said:


> thanks for reminding me to update! here are a few pics, it takes forever for a multi spore inoculation to colonize 100%



dam did this journal get lost with the hack bullshit last year? 

bummer i was enjoying the read.

^^ as this the contamed jar? i thought it looked like some bluish mold was growing in there. 

anyways hope the rest of your grow was sucessfull man. if your even still following this thread.


----------

